# Neighbor dogs in foodplot ???



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

I waited 25 years to move to the country and hunt. After enjoying 3 years of successful bow hunting, I have new neighbors ( and relatives ...yikes ) with two dogs, one that is a Great Dane the size of a small horse.

Despite dropping subtle comments, I cannot seem to convince them that their dogs are scaring off my deer. I have a 1/2 acre foodplot that I have put 100's of hours of work into. Each time the horse shows up on my trail camera, it is 2-4 days before I get any deer pics on the camera. Are deer really that spooked by dog odors? I have two dogs myself and periodically see deer in my yard ... Any experience / advice with this situation would be very appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

First thing to do is pick up a fairly resh road kill of a ****, woodchuck, possum, etc. Kennel your dogs and put that kill out in an area frequented by the horse. Let that kill get nice and ripe and the natural instinct within that horse to mask his scent will take over and he will roll in the kill. You neighbor will probably keep the dog confined after a couple rolls. 
The other method is to use an old carbine type BB gun which is generally low in power. Set some attractive scent (cheese and balony mix) or urine soaked rag from one of your dogs if it is a female in a mesh onion bag or something similar and stake it to the ground within accurate shooting range of your simple ambush blind. When the horse shows up and burrys his nose you pop him in the gonads! The low powered BB will not penetrate but will send him on his way. Move the mix the next day and if he returns, pop him again. I have never had to shoot more than twice to cure the problem. Kinda cruel but effective.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats funny, the BB Gun trick is one the wife uses on me...lol.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Why don't you have a real talk with them and tell them how it needs to be. If that doesn't work call the game warden, dog pound. They have to control the dogs and keep them off your property. I think setting a trap for the dog so you can shoot him in the grapes is just plain mean and stupid. It's not the dogs fault, it's the owners.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I would say try to have a civil sit down with the owners and explain the situation and the amount of time you have invested in you hobby and that there dogs are causing you issues. This kind of thing has always bothered me. I have a dog and i have a 6ft wood privacy fence he stays in our yard. While others have animals that they let run were ever they want. The Cats are the ones that really get me pissed. Especially when i see one sitting on my new cars. I have told the owner that used to live next door either control that cat or i will. Never got on my car again and they moved lol.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

My dog follows me back to my feeder/bait piles everytime I fill them. I haven't noticed any specific drop in deer activity afterwards. The deer around me are very used to neighborhood dogs.

People who leave their dogs loose bug the crap out of me. Just because you live in the country doesn't mean you don't have to control your dog.

If the dog is friendly I would approach it and tie it to my house until they came looking for it.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I like Shortdrifts idea about the roadkill. LMAO! I'm not for shooting dogs. But I've really thought about it. People in the town where I live just let their dogs run loose, It drives me nuts! I never leave my dog unattended. I thought about getting a paint ball gun and give them a love tap in the butt. Send them home to their owners with a big paint mark on them. Maybe the owners will get the hint about keeping their dog tied or fenced up. I know I'll never do it because of the legal issues and stuff. Someone needs to teach the owners.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the idea of tying the dog up and letting the owner ocme and find them. The problem is that most owners would not come looking for the dogs (seeing as how they let them run loose in the first place).

No bad dogs, only bad owners.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> First thing to do is pick up a fairly resh road kill of a ****, woodchuck, possum, etc. Kennel your dogs and put that kill out in an area frequented by the horse. Let that kill get nice and ripe and the natural instinct within that horse to mask his scent will take over and he will roll in the kill. You neighbor will probably keep the dog confined after a couple rolls.
> The other method is to use an old carbine type BB gun which is generally low in power. Set some attractive scent (cheese and balony mix) or urine soaked rag from one of your dogs if it is a female in a mesh onion bag or something similar and stake it to the ground within accurate shooting range of your simple ambush blind. When the horse shows up and burrys his nose you pop him in the gonads! The low powered BB will not penetrate but will send him on his way. Move the mix the next day and if he returns, pop him again. I have never had to shoot more than twice to cure the problem. Kinda cruel but effective.


    Shortdrift have tryed these plans before????


----------



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice and humor!! It's caused me to think about this a bit more. I read on a whitetail page where deer have grown accustomed to human and dog odors when the see a house or light and are not spooked. When they run into this type of scent deeper in the woods it tends to spook them. This is why deer repellents made from coyote / dog urine work effectively in the woods, but not around houses ... Any comments on that ?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not for shooting dogs. But I've really thought about it. People in the town where I live just let their dogs run loose, It drives me nuts! I never leave my dog unattended. I thought about getting a paint ball gun and give them a love tap in the butt. Send them home to their owners with a big paint mark on them. Maybe the owners will get the hint about keeping their dog tied or fen 
the paint ball gun is the way to go but let me tell you i bet shooting them in the nuts will work too  but just blast them every time you see them until they keep the dog tied up or somthing


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i think a paintball gun would give them a hint too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I fix the dog next door. When I go fishing I clean my fish I put the guts in a compose pile in the back. One day the neighbors asked what I had in that pile that the dog likes and then stinks the next few days. (This is at there daughters graduation party.) I looked them in the eye and said fish guts. That week they bought a electic fence.  Problem solved before it got started.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

my next door neighbors who live about about a quarter mile away back off the road had two dogs they let range all over including the several hundred ac,s of woods behind us we would see them run deer all the time! I talked to them and they just thought it was cute!! so an old guy down the road that is an avid hunter and is a friend came over last summer and loaded up one of the dogs,took him aways down the road and dropped him off, well somehow the nieghbors found out,went to his house knocked on his door, he came to the door they stormed pass him into his house took him dog! he came over to my house alittle later they drove by seeing him they stopped and we had a full blown fight! needless to say the sheriff had to be called and it was a big ordeal! some people came be way over board when it comes to their pets! so becarefull!


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> i think a paintball gun would give them a hint too.



22 hollow point would be better.

Not the dogs fault - but too bad.

friend's 3 year old daugter ended up with 10,000$ worth of plastic surgery and scars for life after the friendly dogs of the neighborhood tore her up. Lucky to be alive.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

.22 sub sonic , out of the city the dogs are fair game !! i like dogs and all but.or you could trap them and take them to the next counties dog pound!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We had this same problem bout 4 years ago , We carefully unfolded the top to a 410 shell and took out the shot and replaced with rock salt  never had any trouble since.LOL


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Also about the paintballs they contain a soap in them so if they bust the deer will smell it .I have a friend who had some great deer hunting land and we startd playin paintball on it , now youll hardly ever see deer there and we havent played there in a few years


----------

